
Your Favorite Programming Language Sucks - pyskool
http://pyskool.com/favorite-programming-language-sucks/
======
yeukhon
What about lolcode, whitespace, binary, and drawing on the whiteboard? They
are powerful and fun.

~~~
pyskool
LolCode is a great language. I mention it at the bottom, with Brainfuck, as
one of the few languages worth using

------
YanisR
What about dead languages like Dylan?

~~~
Wilmer
Dylan is like Scheme

------
bjerun
awk is missing. Best language ever.

